# Règlage du Contraste?



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

la réponse à ma question doit être facile à trouver mais je n'ai trouvé des réponses que sur la luminosité  via les préférences système, mais le constaste lui il se règle ou??  ( pas dans préférences Moniteur car je n'ai rien vu sur le contraste?  )

c'est en lisant cet article sur le règlage de l'écran que j'ai eu envie de vérifier le contraste de mon écran : 
http://pourpre.com/outils/calibration.php

( pour  iMac G5 avec Mac OS X.3.8 )


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2005)

Il est bizarrement placé en effet, tu peux le trouver dans les pref système > accès universel > contraste.


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est bizarrement placé en effet, tu peux le trouver dans les pref système > accès universel > contraste.



Effectivement il est mal placé? je n'y aurais pas pensé, merci beaucoup....

j'espère que cette discussion courte, servira à d'autres..


----------

